
Out of My Depth - ttunguz
http://tomtunguz.com/out-of-my-depth
======
myleshenderson
I've been writing software for 10 years now and still regularly feel out of my
depth. I feel that if I'm not periodically jumping into the deep end of
something then I'm stagnating.

------
pjungwir
What _is_ the difference between a string and a String? I've written Java for
15 years, and I've never heard of a lowercase-s string before.

~~~
dexen
It seems there isn't. There is only one `String' datatype in Java, instance of
class String, and no primivite `string' type. String literals represent
instances of class String, as per
[http://docs.oracle.com/javase/specs/jls/se7/html/jls-4.html#...](http://docs.oracle.com/javase/specs/jls/se7/html/jls-4.html#jls-4.3.3)

Perhaps author meant JavaScript, which does have primitive `string' type,
distinct from instances of class `String'?

------
maresca
The willingness to admit lack of knowledge separates the great from the good.

------
qanael
Getting thrown into the deep end is the best part about programming, IMO. It
keeps me on my toes and constantly learning new things.

